# Please help ID



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back from my lfs, and I saw this pygo alone in his tank and I couldn't resist picking him up. Right now I have him resting in my hospital tank. But could anybody help ID. He's really orange, and doesn't have the body shape of any rbp I've had or seen. I'm thinking Piraya...maybe? (fingers crossed)
Sorry for the poor quality, but it's a crappy cell phone pic.









Cheers,
Trev


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

red belly


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

cueball said:


> red belly


His head shape is nothing like the rbp's I have in my cousins tank, and his body seems's longer. Anybody else? Frank?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*P. nattereri *

more clear photos would be great


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> *P. nattereri *
> 
> more clear photos would be great


Agreed. Juvi Natt/ RBP


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it possible that it may come from a different location than my other rbp's and that's why his body shape and colors aren't the same?


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

*P.nattereri*,

pygo's can't be identified by body/head shapes

daz


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Does he have any red coloring in his eyes ?
If so, hes a red not a piraya..
From your pic it does look like he has red eyes.
I have to agree with everyone too. RBP.

R.T.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

In which lfs did you get him in Montreal ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> In which lfs did you get him in Montreal ?


It's my local lfs in Blainville (north shore)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a red belly bro


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

100% red-bellied piranha.


----------

